# plastisol ompany that use non phthalate inks?



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are plasitol transfer manufacturers that use non phalate inks? I am doing children's clothes and want to keep to code.

Thanks.


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: plasitol transfer company*



paige said:


> Does anyone know if there are plasitol transfer manufacturers that use non phalate inks? I am doing children's clothes and want to keep to code.
> 
> Thanks.


Contact AceTransfers out of Ohio they have done numerous orders for me and are great.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------

